
Coronavirus in semen of Covid-19 patients raises prospect of sexual transmission - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-is-found-in-semen-of-covid-19-patients-11588863600
======
elmerfud
Is this just fear mongering at this point? While I can understand the research
value of this, what's the point of this article?

Coronavirus is one if the many virus that make up the common cold which means
it's transmitted very easily even by touch. I want to know what kinds of
things people are doing where they come in to contact with semen without
touching someone. If you are coming in to contact with semen like that, isn't
there much greater things to worry about?

------
a0-prw
This is just stupid. If you're having intimate contact with someone who has
the virus, you're probably going to get infected even if you don't have
intercourse. Fearmongering rubbish.

------
bookofjoe
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2765654)

